# Arrays.toString



## Generic1 (24. Dez 2009)

```
package arraystest;

import java.util.Arrays;

public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String[] s = {"Test1", "Test2", "Test3"};
        System.out.print("Das ist es: " + Arrays.toString(s));
    }
}
```
Ausgabe: Das ist es: [Test1, Test2, Test3]Das ist es: [Test1, Test2, Test3]

Kann sich das jemand erklären?
lg und schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Heady86 (24. Dez 2009)

Morgen,

Ausgabe bei mir ist:



> Das ist es: [Test1, Test2, Test3]



Eclipse Ganymede und java version "1.6.0_16"

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Generic1 (24. Dez 2009)

Hast dus eh mit System.out.print versucht, mit System.out.println funkts bei mir auch ganz normal.
Arbeite mit NEtbeans 6.7.1 und JRE 1.6.xx


----------



## Heady86 (24. Dez 2009)

Hab genau deinen Code per copy&paste übernommen


----------



## Heady86 (24. Dez 2009)

Vielleicht mal debuggen um zu sehen wann wohin gesprungen wird und vor allem wie oft


----------

